# Plastisol soft ink alternative



## nightofjoy (Apr 11, 2014)

Hi.

I know there are softer finish inks for screenprinting than plastisol, but what are the inks/techniques called?

I need vibrant colours that wash well and don't bleed, nice crisp edges, but without that hard plastisol finish.

Cheers.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

You might want to post your question here:
Water Based Ink Screen Printing - T-Shirt Forums


----------



## stlclothingco (Aug 10, 2011)

You can add a soft hand additive to the plastisol that will make the print thinner/softer. The bad thing is that the more you add the less opaque your print will become so don't use too much. 

I don't recommend water based printed white ink. You won't have a real vibrant print. 

If you have the setup you can use a discharge chemical and then use the waterbase ink to get a nice result.


----------



## FiveOneSix (Sep 10, 2014)

stlclothingco said:


> If you have the setup you can use a discharge chemical and then use the waterbase ink to get a nice result.


Doesn't discharge bleach the fabric white? Why would you lay down a white water base after that? But if that's the case, wouldn't I have to flash dry/cure on press to keep the design in place?!?!
Thanks!!!


----------

